# Jamal Bryant is a False Prophet (Email Forward)



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 16, 2007)

I received this through an email and I am very shocked and saddened. Jamal Bryant is such an excellent preacher but I guess along with the good there is the bad.
____________________________________

Subject: FW: Jamal Bryant is a False Prophet-The Shocking Details!
This is just a forward guys! Not my words LOL! They are dragging this man's
name through the mud!


>>>>Heber Brown, President of the Baltimore Morehouse 
>>>> College Alumni Association:
>>>>
>>>> Are all Morehouse Men Like this? This man, Jamal
>>>> Harrison Bryant, ya'll fellow Morehouse Brother, is a
>>>> false prophet! Here are the documents to proove it and 
>>>> more are on the way!
>>>>
>>>> FOR THOSE THAT BELIEVE THAT THIS IS JUST A RUMOR,
>>>> PLEASE GO TO THE OFFICIAL STATE OF MARYLAND COURT
>>>> WEBSITE WWW.MDCOURTS.GOV. IN THE TOP LEFT HAND CORNER,
>>>> CLICK ON "SEARCH COURT RECORD." THEN CLICK "CASE
>>>> SEARCH." FINALLY, PUT IN HIS NAME, "JAMAL BRYANT" SO 
>>>> YOU CAN SEE FOR YOURSELF.
>>>>
>>>> As you will see from the court documents, the young
>>>> girl that he allegedly has pregnant name is Bianca
>>>> Wilson, who just turned 18 three months ago, and who 
>>>> is now 7 months pregnant. He had to have a restraining
>>>> order (peace order) put on her. You can view them
>>>> online or order the official court documents for free,
>>>> which is what I did. All of this is public record.
>>>>
>>>> The other girl's name that he has a baby by who he was
>>>> trying to hide name is Michele Wedderburn. Mr. Jamal 
>>>> Bryant tried to fake the paternity test by having one
>>>> of his ministers take the test for him. However, he
>>>> was caught dead in his tracks (Thank God!). He was
>>>> then ordered by the courts to officially come in and
>>>> take a DNA test, which later showed that he was indeed
>>>> the father of the child and ordered to pay child
>>>> support. This little girl's name is Naomi Bryant, who 
>>>> barely survives from the support that he sends to
>>>> her--a measly payment of $400 per month. All of these
>>>> years and this poor little child, Naomi Bryant
>>>> (Michele Wedderbern's child), have never seen her 
>>>> father. His wife just found out recently about this
>>>> other child when Michele Wedderburn filed for a
>>>> increase in child support payment, which "The Great
>>>> Jamal Bryant" filed a motion to strike from paying
>>>> more than $400 dollars a month when he is a
>>>> multi-millionaire. This man actually claims that he
>>>> makes on 3800 dollars a month? You decide. 
>>>>
>>>> "The Great Pastor Jamal Bryant" is always sure not to
>>>> preach on topics like that. His entire ministry has
>>>> been focused around, "watch out for your haters" and 
>>>> "your blessing is on the way, your house is on the
>>>> way, your new car is on the way" and so forth and so
>>>> on...Now he is talking about his new campaign called, 
>>>> STOP SINNING. Well, it first starts with you, Rev. Dr.
>>>> Jamal Bryant you sorry b*stard! How about starting
>>>> with stop lying and saying you only make $38, 000 a
>>>> year, therefore, making you only required to pay $400
>>>> dollars a month when everybody knows that you are a
>>>> multi-millionaire?....Yet, you and your members have
>>>> the nerve to brag and support your $1.5 million dollar 
>>>> house and your 2006 Bentley while your daughter barely
>>>> survives. How about going to pay a visit to your
>>>> daughter who cries every da*n week because she wonders
>>>> why she doesn't have a father like everybody else? You
>>>> da*n freak!!! And you have the nerve to pump your
>>>> members up every week saying, "sisters, if he is not 
>>>> doing what he is suppose to do, kick him to the
>>>> curve....He's a No-Good-Sorry-Negro!" Well, kick your
>>>> da*n self first you nasty b*stard! There is no excuse 
>>>> for what in the he!! i'm reading.
>>>>
>>>> I'm just getting more and more pissed off as I read
>>>> all of these court report documents. I can't believe 
>>>> this!
>>>>
>>>> NEWS ALERT! NEWS ALERT! NEWS ALERT! NEWS ALERT!
>>>> OMG! This stuff is getting even weirder as I read on!
>>>> Case # 000000EV70110 (from the www.mdcourts.gov
>>>> website). At approximately, 9:54 A.M. on June 12,
>>>> 2007, a police officer pulls over Jamal Harrison
>>>> Bryant at the corner of Milford Mill & Leafdale for 
>>>> driving without current tags, the exact same block
>>>> where the mother of his estranged child, Naomi Bryant
>>>> lives (7 Leafdale avenue off of Milford Mill). Now the
>>>> case is entitled, "Restricted case-Officere I.D.
>>>> Invalid." Does he have that much power? Any ways, you
>>>> may say, Tony, where is all of this going? What sense 
>>>> does this makes? Well I'm glad you asked that
>>>> question!
>>>>
>>>> In the attached documents from the courts, Jamal
>>>> Harrison Bryant has made numerous threats that he was 
>>>> going to have Michele Wedderburn killed if she was to
>>>> go Public about his estranged daughter. The Court
>>>> Complaint documents attached is dated June, 22, 2007.
>>>> Jamal Bryant was pulled over on June 12, 2007. My
>>>> question is, what was "The Great Reverent Jamal
>>>> Bryant" doing there?
>>>> Was he there to lay hands on her to perform one of his 
>>>> Miracles?
>>>> Was he there because he is still cheating on his wife
>>>> and he just couldn't get enough of Michele?
>>>> Or.....Sound the Trumpet!!!...Was he there stalking her, 
>>>> maybe even to do some type of harm to her so that his
>>>> image would not be tainted. Inquiring Minds Wanna
>>>> Know!
>>>> You Decide!


----------



## GodsPromises (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Sis,

Do a search in off topic - there is like a 200 post thread about this. The thread is called " This you hear about this" or something like that.


Is he a false prophet, I don't know.  What I do know is that he is not talking the same walk that he is preaching.  I do know that he will have to answer to God for all that he has done. I do know that I have never followed him nor will I follow him.  We need to have a discerning spirit and be more careful of who we follow and who we are under.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 16, 2007)

Tasha112 said:
			
		

> I received this through an email and I am very shocked and saddened. Jamal Bryant is such an excellent preacher but I guess along with the good there is the bad.
> ____________________________________
> 
> Subject: FW: Jamal Bryant is a False Prophet-The Shocking Details!
> ...


Tasha, I received this same email and the title of it is very mis-leading and it needs to be acknowledged publicly and fully recognized that this entire email was written and dispatched by a person full of anger and resentment towards Jamaal Bryant...not just the acts mentioned be they true or untrue.

First of all, Bryant is not a phophet.  That is not his ministry.  And while there may/may not be reports of him on public record, we all STILL do not know the truth.  

*I'm not defending Bryant.* 

Granted, if the man is wrong, he's wrong...dead wrong.  But I have a serious problem with headlines such as this; for the 'writer' is just as guilty as the offender.  His entire message is full of venom with no regard for recourse. 

The title of this thread needs to be changed to something less accusing; for none of us are sure what is and what isn't true about this situation.  

I am not a 'fan' neither a 'follower' of Bryant.  Yet, this entire message, grieves me for the Body of Christ, this man's Church, and his wife and family.   For yet, another tragic headliner befalls the Church, be it true or untrue.

All the more, the Body of Christ has to be aware and on the alert and constant in prayer; for the enemy is still out seeking whom he may devour.  We as Christ's body, cannot afford the luxury of vacating our responsibilities and awareness of this.  We DO have an enemy who is out to demean, disparge, and destroy the very witness of God through any human who is caught unawares, or is just plain weak. 

We have to remain faithful in our stand for Jesus; most of all, our stand in whom we are in Him.   All the more, being careful of how we handle messages such as this and how we share them.

Be blessed angel...


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 16, 2007)

Whoops, my fault, I'll go ahead and do a search to see what others had to say.  Thanks for the heads up and I certainly agree with you.  This is definitely one of those examples of why we should never put our trust in man but God.  Be blessed!



			
				LadyR said:
			
		

> Hey Sis,
> 
> Do a search in off topic - there is like a 200 post thread about this. The thread is called " This you hear about this" or something like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 16, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Tasha, I received this same email and the title of it is very mis-leading and it needs to be acknowledged publicly and fully recognized that this entire email was written and dispatched by a person full of anger and resentment towards Jamaal Bryant...not just the acts mentioned be they true or untrue.
> 
> First of all, Bryant is not a phophet. That is not his ministry. And while there may/may not be reports of him on public record, we all STILL do not know the truth.
> 
> ...


 
That's true and I hear what you are saying especially about his public record being put on display yet the details of the rest of the email are only personal accounts without substantial evidence.  I dunno, all I know is this man has made visits to my church over the years and I have seen him preach at other churches and even considered visiting Baltimore to see him preach since he's so good, but who knows who I've been supporting.  If all this is true/untrue I wish he would make a public statement to those who have supported him instead of avoiding/ignorning it altogether and continue living an alleged hypocritical life and leading followers/members astray.  I'll pray for him anyhow and patiently wait for a rebuttal/confirmation before I consider supporting him again.  Be blessed!


----------



## dreamer26 (Jul 16, 2007)

We have to be careful believing all that we read.  They said Heziah Walker was gay and he's not.

Whether Bryant is guilty or not doesn't mean he wasn't call by God, sometimes our flesh get's the best of us and only God can teach us a lesson we'll never forget.

That's why it's important to not worship man, but God and him alone because the best of the pastors and preacher scan fall and sin. 

If it's true Pastor Bryant don't need us beating him down, but as Christians one of our own, if he's willing to turn from his ways, this is our time to show the love of Christ and pray for him.

If it's true, is he wrong? YES

I'm reminded of David, he had a man murdered, slept with his wife had a child and yet God called David a man after his own heart.  It doesn't matter how Pastor Bryant fares in our eye, but what about God eyes.  If he get it right with God then who am I to judge him.  

But only God can be his judge, and my job the bible says when a brother has been overtaken in a fault (sin) those that are spiritual restore such a one.  I speak this way because if something happens and I'm found guility of anything I would want someone to have mercy on me.

Gather your facts and know your truth but in the end, work it like the word says, in love.

Be blessed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 16, 2007)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> We have to be careful believing all that we read. They said Heziah Walker was gay and he's not.
> 
> Whether Bryant is guilty or not doesn't mean he wasn't call by God, sometimes our flesh get's the best of us and only God can teach us a lesson we'll never forget.
> 
> ...


 
Right on...sis...right on!


----------



## Favor2000 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank for the courage to post this. This man has done and continues to do horrible things all in the name of God. I remember being at his church we he stated *that when your anointing increasing so does your sexual appetite(this is the honest to God truth)*. He has a problem in this area and has not tried to get help. I know that information posted is true. I am just so glad the light is coming on him. He does not live the real life of a Christian. He always preaches about faking it until you make it.

My sister was going to the church but could deal with his worldly and carnal remarks and the woman he married is 100% carnal and their relationship was all based on sex that's why he made the remark above. This woman does not even speak to women in the church but wanted people to put an offering in the plate so she could buy $400. shoes while she has a .10 cents brain. The things she has done to get him is unspeakable. Sleeping your way into the church is a disgrace to God. So, the way she got him and his carnality is the foundation of the marriage and this could never be a solid foundation and this is why they are having these problems. Relationships built on sex and not God will never last and taking God's people money and not speaking to the people is just not right. This woman never even brings a bible to church and is just not interested in the things God. She has been with a lot of men in Baltimore and everyone was surprised how he married her. He was engaged to her and then broke up with her because how she treated the people in the church and because he was trying to get help for his sexual problem. But, she kept running him down for sex even though she knew he has to preach and of course this not all her fault. I remember everybody and their brother was praying for him when he had this fall with her that he would recover and she would go away. Unfortunately, he did not want another scandal so he married her. There were so many women who talked about how he was sleeping with them that not everyone could have been lying.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG!!!!

I have heard about his little escapades but this?!!! I'm shocked. I usually don't go by what people say but when I keep hearing including that stuff that was documented, it one of those things that I couldn't ignore. I created a thread about this a couple of weeks ago.

To be truthful, I really felt sorry for his wife because of all of this scandal. But now....I don't know. All I can say is this is a prime example of not worshipping man. He will let you down in a minute. You should worshipping God because he has your back every second.


----------

